# Manel's Lowryder 2(2nd grow)



## manels1111 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well had a little hiatis(if thats how you spell it).  Just getting going on my second grow of lowryder 2.  First grow was definantly a success and I plan on improving this one.

Here is the setup pretty much same as last.

600w hps start to finish
fox farm ocean forest soil
fox farm full line of nutes

Seeds popped in Rapid Rooter starter plugs yesterday for the most part.  These are the lowryder seeds I harvested off my last crop.  9 out of my 10 popped.  I'm going to transplant into 1 gal containers tomorrow in which they will stay until they are sexed in a couple weeks.  I will have some pictures of them tomorrow on transplant day.

Until then here is a couple pics from last grow.  I had an N defiency midway through flower which I intend to fix this time with giving some veg nutes until 4 weeks old.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck with this new grow Manels.  Lots of green mojo coming your way.


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the mojo smokin mom


----------



## ms4ms (Jan 13, 2009)

hey manels, I watched your first llr2 grow and I was and am jealous(envious). Anyway, did you experement with container size and what do you use...? 1gal...?.


----------



## BigTree420 (Jan 13, 2009)

looks like you got some good bud of those...my first indoor grow was lr2 as well...i used 1 gal containers...i feel like they could have used the extra space tho so next time will be atleast 2gal...they look good tho what light sched did you use? i did 18/6...herd it was the best for these little guys


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Actually I just put them in 1 gal containers at a few days old but in a couple weeks when they show sex I transplant to their final container which I figured is about 2.75 gallons.  Its kind of a wide pot more so then tall.  I've heard thats not the best but its worked for me.

I'm going to keep them on 18/6 same as last.  The buds look good in the pics but they weren't super dense due to what I believe was a nitrogen difiency(90% sure of it).  Will know for sure if that was the problem this time around.

One thing of note on my last grow I transplanted my girls to the 2.75 gal containers about 16 days old and they just exploded after that in height.  I think 1 gal is probably to small to maximize your plant imo.

Also I hope I actually only get a 50% ration girl/male.I have 9 seedings going right now I really only want to have about 5 or 6 girls under my 600w this time.  Last time I think I had 10 and that also lead to a little less dense bud.  I'm being really critical the bud was super crystally and very nice but I'm shooting to improve of course 

Summary about the only thing I'm going to change this time is Grow Big veg nutes between week 2 through 4.  Last time I started straight into bloom nutes at 2 weeks.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## nycdiesel (Jan 14, 2009)

Followed last journal and was inspired enough to order seeds. What was approx. yield off last 10?


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 14, 2009)

Probably around a modest 6 oz.  roughly. I took 3 plants at like 45 days old because they looked good and was tired of paying for smoke.  Along with 10 under 1 600hps not to bad.  I hope to get about 1oz a plant this time around which I think is definantly possible.  We'll see.  I'd rather get super nice nugs weighing 6oz on 6plants then 10 plants producing then same 6oz on good but not perfect bud.

I will say I had non stop compliments on the smoke and friends I gave some to would always tell me about people they shared with hounding them where they got it cause it was far different from smoke around here in a good way.  And I think I didn't do that great of a job on the first go around.


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Probably around a modest 6 oz. roughly. I took 3 plants at like 45 days old because they looked good and was tired of paying for smoke. Along with 10 under 1 600hps not to bad. I hope to get about 1oz a plant this time around which I think is definantly possible. We'll see. I'd rather get super nice nugs weighing 6oz on 6plants then 10 plants producing then same 6oz on good but not perfect bud.
> 
> I will say I had non stop compliments on the smoke and friends I gave some to would always tell me about people they shared with hounding them where they got it cause it was far different from smoke around here in a good way. And I think I didn't do that great of a job on the first go around.


 
Kudos. It's been a while since I have been able to say that about my smoke, as my outdoor ventures the past few years have been mostly tended by friends, so I didn't really do a whole lot other than get the clones, they tended to them, and we harvested together. I got a lot less than what I used to when I grew myself, but I didn't have the time.

You just got me excited for what will hopefully be my first succesful indoor grow, and the first bud in a couple years I have actually tended to myself. Definatly wish you luck my friend.


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Trent,

I will say its been cold here during the winter and having plenty of smoke was rather  lazy getting my next grow going.  I finally just got myself to get some seeds going and I'm pretty excited again about this grow.


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Cold here two. After my first two plants were male, I was kinda bummed about the set back. But I now have some 3 week + old plants on me, 4 of which are female, and I'm thinking all 6 are going to be female, so i have a tight cabinet on my hands. Not sure if I will have to do some LST, chop one or two down, do some pruning...Who knows. I too am excited again.


----------



## BigTree420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i hear what our saying about the N defficiency...i had the same problem with the buds not being too dense...like i had a couple midjets with short dense buds ...like they were just one main cola..there were like 2 of those and the others just grew normaly with kind of airy buds...smoke was unbelievable tho....but like you manels i am a perfectionist and would like to do another lr2 grow myself to get what i think they could be out of the plant


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for everyone stopping in.  One other variable I am changing and forgot to mention is I had white plastic on my bench that all the pots sat on and I had white perlite about an inch think covering the container tops as you probably noticed in my last grows pictures.  Anyhow this time I'm going away with white underneath.  I have read a few mention white under an MJ plant makes it stretch due to thinking it has competition underneath reflecting light.

So really veg nute week 2 through 4 and no white material under canopy are the only changes.

Here are a couple pics about 3 days old.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck and have fun with your new grow!


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Mental


----------



## daf (Jan 14, 2009)

yo manells good luck ill be checking ur grow


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 22, 2009)

Everything is looking pretty good.  They seem to be just a tad bit behind my last grow maybe a day at most.  Could be to the cold temps in room after light goes off.

Anyway other then that things are looking good.  I've water twice with ph'd water only no nutes yet.


----------



## manels1111 (Jan 24, 2009)

Got a new bulb for my 600w today.  A Hilux Grow.  Suppose to have extra blue spectrum for veg part of growth.

Attached is the details of the bulb


----------



## nycdiesel (Jan 31, 2009)

How's it going?


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 5, 2009)

Grow is going ok but I ran into some really cold weather and my basement when the light was going off was getting way to cold so the plants are off to a semi slow start.  They are 18 days old and I just sexed them.  I ended up with 5 females.  I'm getting some light greening from something.  I hope its the cold weather.

I changed my light schedule around though so my light is on at midnight on so that its at least some what warm during the coldest part of the night.  I think its helping.

I will post some pics this weekend.  Side note its so cold I can keep my 600w about 15 inches from the tops of the plants and these things are very compact with new nodes growing right next to each other.  My summer grow I had the lights about 2 feet off the plants.


----------



## pop65 (Feb 6, 2009)

yp


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well this grow is off to a way slower start then last.  I think the cold weather has really slowed down the growth in the lowryder.  Its not that they are just smaller they actually seem like they are just younger then 30 days old.  They look about the age of my 18 day old plants from my last grow.  I'm still getting the greening this time.  Can anyone guess what this greening is from?

Here are the pics.

Pic 1 is the group under the light as you can see they look really young
Pic 2 is a single shot with the greening you can see.  Anyone know what it is for sure?
Pic 3 is my from last grow at 30 days old same as these.


----------



## nycdiesel (Feb 11, 2009)

i'm no pro but looks like Nitrogen deficiency to me. nitrogen deficiency would also explain slow growth


----------



## pop65 (Feb 12, 2009)

:afroweed: hi mans the yellowing is prob n defic as diesel says i feed small amount of grow till wk 4or5 as if you think they dont realy get much in way of grow nutes as for size differance you will always get it with these seeds i have been growing autos for over a year now and no 2 grows ever turn out the same al be they come from same seeds.what is your night temps getting down to you could always put lights to 20/4 or 19/5 with no affect on yeild and it will keep room warmer a bit longer if it is temps affecting plants.ive had lwryder2 from 14inch to 26inch and lwryder2xak47 from 14inch to 31inch so there is alot of variation in them

                            pop:ccc: :farm:


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah, i think pop65 and diesel hit it dead on.....N def. is def suspect #1... maybe u should use the grow big nutes NOW..a lil superthrive probably wont hurt either...(great vitamin supp!) jus my opinoin though...look @ richy B's and granddaddytoke lowryder grow journals..the got it down to a science...that's who i follow...amazing results....


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 12, 2009)

I've fed grow big twice now.  Once at quarter strength and once at full strength.  The only variable I'm different then them would be my tap water.


----------



## ms4ms (Feb 13, 2009)

looking good. I can't find my camera but I have 3 that I think are all girls. My main ?? is have you or anyone that reads this added fish **** to thier soil? I have heard that this is good but it is a SALT WATER aqaurium I have. Would this make a big difference? this would be a stupid ? if I didn't ask it.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 13, 2009)

WELL....THEN PART OF THE PROBLEM, I ASSUME IS YOUR TAP WATER...ARE U AT LEAST CHECKING THE PH OF THAT WATER AND PPM, AS WELL AS EC? IT ALL HELPS BRO, TRUST ME...BUT IF ALL THOSE THINGS ARE IN ORDER, THEN YOU CULPRIT IS MAGNESIUM DEF....:holysheep: ..She is probably lacking magnesium.....with cannabis Mg deficiency shows on the lower sunleaves,(fanleaves) first, the green between the veins becoming a little lighter green as the very early symptom. Seeing it at this stage means the plants are telling you "I NEED MAGNESIUM NOW!!" A quick fix for this would be a lil epsom salt,(1 teaspoon per 5 litres of water) dissolve the epsom salt in some hot water first to make sure it has all dissolved properly. use when watering/feeding in soil.....once in the veg. stage and twice in flower,(day 10 & 35 SO YOU ARE DUE NOW!)  Also,..u may need to flush!!....hope this helps...:hubba:  




			
				manels1111 said:
			
		

> I've fed grow big twice now. Once at quarter strength and once at full strength. The only variable I'm different then them would be my tap water.


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes it appears to be mag.  I've been foilar feeding lightly 1teaspoon per gallon water solution of epsom salts every day for last 3 days and they are looking tons better.


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 13, 2009)

I check the ph everytime I water with a calbriated regularly ph pen.  I have tds meter from when I tried hydro but no point really in soil right?  I mean my tap water is about 220ppm out the tap.  What is EC?


----------



## 420benny (Feb 13, 2009)

EC is like ppm, just more accurate way to measure it. Pretty sure.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 15, 2009)

Try One Of Those Raptest 4-in-1 Combo Soil Meters...it Measures Ph, N,p,k And Even The  Moisture In Soil..jus A Suggestion


----------



## cheechmarin123 (Feb 15, 2009)

mmmn your pics of your last grow sure do look tasty though. is that the same strain as what your growing now?


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah these are seeds a took off one female I pollinated.

Here they are day 35.  They are growing pretty good but still have greening lol.

Pic 1 group shot under hps
Pic 2 my most effected plant by the greening

By the way I did a runoff test watered with 6.6 ph water and it came out the soil 6.5.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good Luck With You Grow. I Just Started My Second Lr2 And Lr2xak47 Grow Also.


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here they are at day 41.  They have really exploded in growth now.  Its warmed up a little here so cold nights aren't to much a problem.  Even with the yellowing they are still growing like crazy.  They are all about 2 feet tall or just under.

The weird part about the yellowing is it corrects its self as the leaves get older.  So leaves that were yellow when they were new growth now midlevel and lower leaves have all turned green and just the top new growth is yellow.  I'm at a complete loss.  I'm just going to use purified water from now on rather then my tap.

Anyways here they are.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 23, 2009)

Still Looking Good Though


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 23, 2009)

The top part wont be growing much more leaves except for the leaves that stick out of the buds... so unless those leaves are growing out yellow I think you got the situation under control perhaps . Awsome looking plants btw!


----------



## manels1111 (Feb 25, 2009)

Day 44

These baby's are exploding now.  At least 3 maybe 4 inches in the past 3 days.  I was comparing them to my first grow plants and these have tons more foliage.  Probably due to the Grow Big Veg nutes I gave this bunch.  I just switched them over yesterday and gave them their first full dose of Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and Open Seaseme with some epsom salts.  I think I have a handle on my yellowing its subsiding somewhat.

Thanks guys for stopping in btw.

Here are the pics.

*Pic 1 is from my last grow* about the same bud development but as you can see way less foliage.  My plants this grow are about 10 days older however but due to very cold nights I think they are going to take a little longer to mature.
*Pic 2 group shot today at 44days old
Pic 3 solo shot today
Pic 4 group shot today
Pic 5 solo shot today
Pic 6 group shot today
*


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 3, 2009)

The yellowing is almost all gone.  So I figure it was very bad tap water causing me problems this whole time.  Anyhow day 53 but more like day 43 due to hybernation mode of cold weather.

Here are some pics.  They actually look like they are going to turn out better then my last.  Trichs are starting to form nice fruity smell on all 4.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 3, 2009)

Those are some sexy ladies you got there!


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 8, 2009)

Here some pics from today day 58


----------



## pop65 (Mar 8, 2009)

your girls look spot on man how long left you think lol pop65


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think they have about 3 weeks to go.  I haven't looked at trichs yet but I can tell they have a bit to go.  They age is a little decieving my plants early on grew very slow due to cold temps.  I think they kinda of hybernated for a couple weeks worth of growth in the first 30 days.


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

following your journal. looks great!

growing lowryder strains as well.


----------



## nycdiesel (Mar 10, 2009)

wow looking good! 

The tops of my auto's are yellowing the epson salt cured yours?


----------



## cuy103 (Mar 13, 2009)

any update?


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 13, 2009)

Day 63

I actually think they have about a week left before I chop.  Buds are just going to be little smaller then last grow due to cold weather.  Trichs are mostly cloudy

Here they are.


----------



## nycdiesel (Mar 18, 2009)

how'd u make out?


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually giving them until this saturday.  Will post some chop pics and what not.  Hows your yellowing in your autos?


----------



## cuy103 (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you know what color your trichs are? 

Just wondering cuz I got some diesel ryders not far behind you, day 52 for me.  And I got mostly cloudy with some clear.

Also, did you do the whole flushing thing?


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 19, 2009)

My days are off a little do to cold weather I think.  My trichs today at day 70ish are 20% amber mostly cloudy.  My last grow under optimal temps was mostly amber with a few black at 70 days.

I have never flushed mine because it always seems like I run out of time with autos to flush for 10days.  Thats like 15% of their total life with no nutes.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW, those are some truely beautiful plants Manel ...Great Work with this one for sure ......Look forward to seein' what the harvest is like on these girls...I plan on doin' the autos soon , Ak's and another still undecided ...But beautiful grow mang...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in.  I just chopped them down but don't have time to trim.  Will get some pics and trimming tomorrow.  I already have my third grow of Lowryder #2 on the way.  Popped 25 seeds yesterday.  Temps here are very nice about 75 degrees during the day so this next grow will hopefully be better.


----------



## cuy103 (Mar 24, 2009)

any update?


----------



## manels1111 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well looks like I ended up with about 2oz.  Its a little airy but damn fine taste and buzz.  Both my grows now with lowryder 2 the buds weren't quite that full in size but they are actually pretty nice smoke. Both my grows have not been ideal grows(yellowing and cold temps) I'm just hoping I can put it all together one of these times and maximize these girls.  Its very good smoke even under marginal circumstances.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 28, 2009)

Damm!!! 2 Oz Off Of 4 Plants!! Not To Good Huh? Anyway It Was Probably Due To The Cold And The Mag. Def Problem Not Being Treated Sooner....get Some Cal-mag By Bontanicare...great Product Also Make Sure U Flush Those Bitches 1 During Veg And Twice During Flower...use Some Black Strap Molasses Too!


----------

